# Geada em Mira-Sintra / Meleças - 06/01/2021



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2021 às 10:44)

Bom dia,

Como sabeis deixei ontem um sensor Auriol perto da estação de Mira-Sintra / Meleças, zona conhecida pelo potencial para inversões térmicas, por se encontrar num vale, e em proximidade da ribeira das Jardas e seus afluentes. Ontem, pelas 20:30, o sensor marcava 2.0ºC.

O cenário esta manhã foi deveras interessante, e como andei feito maluquinho a tirar fotos a tudo, concluí que a reportagem merece um tópico. 

Mínima de *-1.8ºC* por lá. Valor interessante, porém ainda longe dos -3.7ºC registados no dia 19/01/2017, no mesmo local. Talvez o vento tenha aparecido, de vez em quando, já que nas zonas mais altas foi constante, e a mínima aqui no Cacém de cima foi de uns "tristes" *3.9ºC*. Ainda assim, uma diferença de mais de 5ºC em apenas ~50 m (na vertical).

Apesar da mínima alta cá em cima, no descampado onde estacionei o carro, a temperatura desceu um pouco mais, certamente. Foi necessário dar ao braço para limpar o gelo do vidro do carro, e o sensor do mesmo marcava 1ºC.







Não foi preciso andar muito para começar a ver geada como deve ser. Um pouco mais abaixo estava assim (também no vale da ribeira das Jardas, mas ainda no Cacém).






No mesmo local estava uma maravilhosa poça congelada, coisa que não se vê todos os dias (nem todos os Invernos) por cá.






À chegada à estação de Mira-Sintra / Meleças, os mais ingénuos poderiam dizer que tinha nevado. 






A geada era intensa.































Instalação do sensor (sempre um pouco afastado do solo e das paredes) e prova do valor mínimo registado.











Mesmo na ponte pedonal, estava um pouco perigoso.











Raspando um pouco da geada da ponte, ainda deu para fazer uma bola de "neve". E de facto parecia mesmo neve, pois estava bem fofa. 











Um pouco mais à frente, o congelador continuava.











E para finalizar, uma foto um pouco mais acima, com uma UTD 592 a fazer uma aparição inesperada vinda das Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 10:54)

Gilmet disse:


>



Em segundo plano, o Colégio Vasco da Gama, onde estudei durante 9 anos. Lembro-me de haver uma zona com vegetação que ficava muitas vezes com alguma geada, onde uma vez me espalhei quando fui buscar uma bola que tinha lá ido parar. É um muito bom sítio para inversões térmicas.


----------

